# Spirulina Powder??



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Is any one using or ever did use spurlina powder in there shrimp tank ??


"Spirulina is a vivid blue-green algae that commonly grows in freshwater lakes and ponds. It is considered a *complete protein*, as it contains an ideal balance of all essential amino acids, and spirulina powder is immensely more digestible than other rich protein sources like red meat and even soy.
Its whopping protein content isn't the only asset that gives spirulina superfood status--our powder is loaded with *vitamins A through E, iron, potassium and calcium*. All it takes is one to two teaspoons per day, mixed into virtually any food or liquid, to add a major boost of protein, vitamins and minerals to your diet"


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I use Omega One flakes loaded with spirulina and next time I go to Big Al's, I am getting the sinking veggie wafers by Omega One, which list spirulina, kelp and a bunch of other veggies as the top ingredients. No wheat, no corn, just good stuff. I would assume, at least here in Canada, fish food is labelled like people food, ingredients listed in order of % they make up of the food. 

I feed the Hikari algae wafers but just looking at the ingredients, its fish meal, wheat flour, wheat germ, starch, dried seaweed, etc, etc, I'm not going to feed them to my shrimp anymore.

Fish and then a bunch of wheat as the first 3 things for "algae" wafers. I don't know why everyone raves about Hikari, that's not very impressive.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

People are using spirulana powder especially for fry and for zoae and stuff in breeder tanks.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Most quality commercial shrimp food contains spirulina.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I mix the spirulina powder with water to make a paste. And then I use a little dropper thing to inject it into the moss. Shrimps are all over it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Where do u buy these?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got an 8oz container of the powder today in the mail. I'll eat some and feed some to the shrimp in my homemade veggie flake mix.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

These are eatable?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I just got an 8oz container of the powder today in the mail. I'll eat some and feed some to the shrimp in my homemade veggie flake mix.


Be sure to let us know how it tastes.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

doesnt taste terrible, kind of like a meaty fish.

I put it in my morning smoothies.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Where do u buy these?





sayurasem said:


> These are eatable?


It's edible, a health foody kind of thing, kinda like wheat grass juice and the like. You can buy it in most any health food store, or on the internet. I got a big jar from amazon for $10 or so. I feed it to my opae ula as a treat occasionally, and I use it toward the end of the development of my amano zoeas. The jar I've got should last years.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

If you don't like to get into mixing the powder and stuff, you can buy the Spirulina Tablet as well. It's used as a Dietary Supplement at times. It's edible, great for human consumption.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I read that it helps the survival rate of baby shrimp and it helps with new tank setup.
Any thought on that?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> It's edible, a health foody kind of thing, kinda like wheat grass juice and the like. You can buy it in most any health food store, or on the internet. I got a big jar from amazon for $10 or so. I feed it to my opae ula as a treat occasionally, and I use it toward the end of the development of my amano zoeas. The jar I've got should last years.


I definitely overpaid for my tiny bottle of spiru powder made by the aquarium brand Sera...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

wow I need to get some of these! I hate my veggies


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I feed my shrimp vegetable sticks with calcium from kensfish.com. They love them. Very reasonable prices too. Here's a link. http://www.kensfish.com/kens-premium-sinking-sticks.html and no I have no monetary interest in the site. Just passing along a good deal.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Fdsh5 said:


> I feed my shrimp vegetable sticks with calcium from kensfish.com. They love them. Very reasonable prices too. Here's a link. http://www.kensfish.com/kens-premium-sinking-sticks.html and no I have no monetary interest in the site. Just passing along a good deal.


I use the same sticks and it seems to be good food. My shrimp all sit and eat it till they start pooping it out lol.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

GDP said:


> I use the same sticks and it seems to be good food. My shrimp all sit and eat it till they start pooping it out lol.


Hahaha. Very true. If I need to check my shrimp I just drop a stick in come back in 5 minutes and they are all over it. Lotsoffish from aquabid recommended them to me. He's a fellow member of our local fish club.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

jczernia said:


> I read that it helps the survival rate of baby shrimp and it helps with new tank setup.
> Any thought on that?


My baby shrimp eat it, which I suppose helps with their survival. A batch of babies in a relatively new tank won't have as much to eat as in an older tank, so something spirulina might help. I don't imagine that a mature tank needs to have spirulina added to it though.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

All good quality shrimp food pretty much contain spirulina powder so no need to supplement.


----------

